# cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr



## zecke3455 (24. Februar 2017)

*cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr*

hi

der cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr

mein pc läuft einwandrei, solange die cpu-last gering ist idle: ca 50°
Bei last kann die core-temp auf 90+ grad ansteigen bis zum "freeze" /Abschaltung.

im Bios finde ich nichts zur Lüftersteuerung. mit speedfan sollts funkionieren, aber keinen Plan wie das gehen soll

stand pc
board: Gigabyte. z87mx d3h
cpu i5-4570
lüfter: hyper evo 212

entstaubt und stecker ist in der cpu-fan buchse.

keine Ahnung was ich noch angeben muss

danke schonmal


----------



## Fatal Justice (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr*

Auf Seite 45 im Handbuch steht , wo die Lüftersteuerung ist...
http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-z87mx-d3h_e.pdf

Eventuell was verstellt? Lüfterbuchse defekt? Dann mal an eine andere stecken.


----------



## SilentHunter (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr*

Lüfter mal am Sysfansteckervom Board anschliessen .Falls vorhanden Lüfter mit Adapter direkt an einen Molexstecker vom NT auf Funktion testen ,Wenn er da auch nichts macht ist er evtl. def. .


----------



## zecke3455 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr*

habs in die buchse nebenan gesteckt, und es drehte sich 1 sekunde  rofl. was sagt uns des?

in den bios hab i des net.  pc health, da is nix. und den linken reiter "m.i.t" hab i auch net   (habs auf deutsch). sieht komplett anders aus


----------



## Fatal Justice (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr*

Der Lüfter hat sich vorher gedreht, jetzt aber nicht mehr?
Wurde mal das aktuellste Bios geflasht?
Das ganze Teile in UEFI fehlen erscheint mir seltsam, wenn diese im Handbuch beschrieben werden.
Es müsste auch noch Software geben, mit der sich die Lüfter steuern lassen (easy tune)


----------



## zecke3455 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr*

ja. max 1 sekunde gedreht.  lt anderem thread kann das netzteil schuld sein. neben zig anderen sachen

find kein neueres BIOS als 2014. (pc ist von 2014)  und davon werd ich die lüftersteuerung sicher auch net sehen.  lt gigabyte hp soll mans lassen, wenn man derzeit keine probs hat. 

hab keine lust zu nem pc shop zu gehen und dort 80-100 zu berappen wegen so ner sch...


----------



## Fatal Justice (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr*

Es gibt noch den Anschluss für Wasserkühlungen auf dem MB der immer mit 12V läuft, geht der?
Das Easy Tune schon probiert?
Ein PC ohne aktive Kühlung der CPU geht nicht, ohne den passenden Kühler zumindest.


----------



## zecke3455 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr*

hab sonst nur den anschluss sys-fan gefunden.  wie bei der opt-buchse zuckt es nur kurz, dh bewegt sich 3mm, dann nix mehr
ohne aktive kühlung gehts schon, aber halt nur officebetrieb. 
easy tune 6  geladen. i mein wenn es sich net dreht, kann man nix tunen.


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr*

Dann ist der Lüfter defekt. Anderen ausprobieren.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Dann ist der Lüfter defekt. Anderen ausprobieren.



Jo, so sieht es aus, der Lüfter ist im A....


----------



## Fatal Justice (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Dann ist der Lüfter defekt. Anderen ausprobieren.



Ja, unbedingt mal einen anderen, egal ob PWM oder 3 Pin testen...


----------



## zecke3455 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: cpu lüfter dreht sich nicht mehr*

hab sonst keinen lüfter rumliegen.  andre stecker sysfan und opt-fan haben nix gebracht.  für pin 3 hab ich keinen adapterstecker bzw kabel zu kurz

denke für den officebetrieb brauche ich erstmal keinen cpu lüfter!? kühlkörper hyper evo 212 und ca 40 grad wenn nix läuft, sonst 50-70 grad


----------

